# Need CPU and Motherboard 10k - 15k budget



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2022)

Computer specifications - 
CPU - Intel Core i5 7500 3.4GHz CPU
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz RAM SKU CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R
Motherboard - Gigabyte B250M-D3H Motherboard
GPU - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 6GB AMP! Edition
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB (ST1000DM010)
Monitor - LG 22MP68VQ-P LED Monitor
Cabinet - Antec Mid Tower ATX GX200 Blue PCI Window
Case Fan - Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120mm Air Flow Fan
PSU - Seasonic S12II 520 Bronze
Optical Drive - Asus DRW-24D5MT DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive

I want to buy new CPU and motherboard.
CPU - AMD only, had a bad experience with Intel
Motherboard - other than Gigabyte and Asus.

Current situation -
Existing CPU and motherboard are not in working condition. I tried Soldering dead capacitors on motherboard but not worked. Gigabyte Service Center can't provide service due to unavailability for parts and product. Did not tried any local repairs as their visiting charges are high ₹500+ and I couldn't find technically sound person locally. As of now still don't know if CPU and motherboard are repairable or gone.

Considering above situation -
Should I buy online directly and return for refund if not working Will they accept returns? I see better deals online.
Or
Before buying CPU and motherboard should I check other PC parts are working or not? With Primeabgb Technicians?
Will they charge for testing other pc parts?

More details here -
I purchased this Computer on 2017, in all 5 years all problems were related to motherboard only. Spent almost 3k for 3 year for diagnosing and repairing in Primeabgb.
(Same year we purchased Lenovo Laptop, which is working good without any problem. Nothing happened to it in 5 years)

Budgets - ±10k, ±15k
Unable to decide budget. And there is no plan upgrading computer later. I will use as long as it works. I want to use computer for another 5+ years minimum. And support for motherboard (or new Motherboard compatible with existing CPU) or support for CPU (or new CPU compatible with existing motherboard) should be available after 5+ year minimum.
(I know there isn't any guarantee about cpu, motherboard support but still)

±10k - AMD 3000G and B450 motherboard suggested by @whitestar_999 
This should work at least for 5+ years.

Or

±15k - I want to buy Ryzen series + good decent motherboard.
If I can get Ryzen 5 3500 at ~₹10k + good low cost motherboard.
For this budget, motherboard should be available for CPU even after 5+ years

Also I will not upgrade anything for minimum 5+ years. If only then RAM.

Extra purchase not decided yet.
RAM - can I add another 8gb 3000mhz or 3600mhz with existing 2400mhz "Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz"?
Or should I purchase new 16gb and sell existing 8gb 2400mhz?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> I purchased this Computer on 2017, in all 5 years all problems were related to motherboard only.


Something similar happened to me with intel based mobos & that is why I prefer & suggest others to spend a bit more & get amd config as mobo availability for older processors is still far ahead of intel where anything more than 2-3 years old is practically out of stock/manufacturing. AMD is changing sockets from next gen so wait if possible for some clarity regarding release date & initial pricing because if you can get a processor+mobo with similar price but new socket within your acceptable waiting period then that is better option.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Something similar happened to me with intel based mobos & that is why I prefer & suggest others to spend a bit more & get amd config as mobo availability for older processors is still far ahead of intel where anything more than 2-3 years old is practically out of stock/manufacturing. AMD is changing sockets from next gen so wait if possible for some clarity regarding release date & initial pricing because if you can get a processor+mobo with similar price but new socket within your acceptable waiting period then that is better option.
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


I pulled the trigger on Intel 12th gen because of the price. AMD is changing sockets now. I feel 2nd gen AM5 CPU will be the best time to buy as DDR5 prices will have also reduced by then, hopefully by late 2023. Anyways, time will tell.


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 24, 2022)

if u stick a 3000mhz  with a 2400mhz it would downclock to 2400mhz rgt? (in that case it would decrease performance)
if u want to buy a cpu right now there is no better option  than intel and its i3 12100f  for ur budget. its price and performance is on par with or above r5 3600 if i'm not wrong
At the same time u had bad experience with intel so like @Omega said it would be better to wait till am5 launches although i am unsure if they'd launch something on budget(not only because of the market share but  also because of the increase in production cost after TSMC hiked its prices)
*These are all speculations


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 25, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> if u stick a 3000mhz  with a 2400mhz it would downclock to 2400mhz rgt? (in that case it would decrease performance)
> if u want to buy a cpu right now there is no better option  than intel and its i3 12100f  for ur budget. its price and performance is on par with or above r5 3600 if i'm not wrong
> At the same time u had bad experience with intel so like @Omega said it would be better to wait till am5 launches although i am unsure if they'd launch something on budget(not only because of the market share but  also because of the increase in production cost after TSMC hiked its prices)
> *These are all speculations


Budget AMD CPUs are another issue, we didn't get budget AMD CPUs since Ryzen 3000.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2022)

AM5 will be released in 2nd half of 2022 and I don't think they will release budget CPU on AM5 launch. Also it will take more for am5 availablelity in the market.
I can wait 1 month Max not longer than that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> AM5 will be released in 2nd half of 2022 and I don't think they will release budget CPU on AM5 launch. Also it will take more for am5 availablelity in the market.
> I can wait 1 month Max not longer than that.


In that case go with amd config within your budget & requirements. Even the cheapest latest gen amd quad core processor should be more than enough to last 4-5 years of typical usage.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I pulled the trigger on Intel 12th gen because of the price. AMD is changing sockets now. I feel 2nd gen AM5 CPU will be the best time to buy as DDR5 prices will have also reduced by then, hopefully by late 2023. Anyways, time will tell.


You got a new PC ? Congrats. WHich one? Hows the performance ?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> In that case go with amd config within your budget & requirements. Even the cheapest latest gen amd quad core processor should be more than enough to last 4-5 years of typical usage.


Need suggestions for 2 budgets.
10k and 15k (3500 processor)


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 25, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestions for 2 budgets.
> 10k and 15k (3500 processor)


For which system you need Ryzen3500?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> For which system you need Ryzen3500?


Check the 1st post.. 1st few lines


> Computer specifications -
> CPU - Intel Core i5 7500 3.4GHz CPU
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz RAM SKU CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R
> Motherboard - Gigabyte B250M-D3H Motherboard
> ...


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 26, 2022)

mitraark said:


> You got a new PC ? Congrats. WHich one? Hows the performance ?


Got it just yesterday, posting pics in my thread: New Gaming Rig - 135k


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 27, 2022)

Need suggestions for AMD CPU and motherboard for 10k? Or  15k?
I will purchase in this week.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestions for AMD CPU and motherboard for 10k and 15k?
> I will purchase in this week.


I recently got my i5 12400 + Gigabyte B660M DS3H WiFi. That cheap B660 is able to handle the i5 easily as it consumes up to 80W under 100% load, stock cooler easily crossed 80C, but saw it kind of settle at 83C. I didn't do any stress test for an extended period but it impressed me for sure.

So, again I will say Intel 12th gen is the way. F CPUs are cheaper & lack iGPU like most AMD CPUs.

The i5 12400F is like 16.2k & Gigabyte B660M DS3H is 10k with many sellers, so at 26.2k, it comes very close to the performance of R5 5600X. Hence easy to recommend.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 27, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I recently got my i5 12400 + Gigabyte B660M DS3H WiFi. That cheap B660 is able to handle the i5 easily as it consumes up to 80W under 100% load, stock cooler easily crossed 80C, but saw it kind of settle at 83C. I didn't do any stress test for an extended period but it impressed me for sure.
> 
> So, again I will say Intel 12th gen is the way. F CPUs are cheaper & lack iGPU like most AMD CPUs.
> 
> The i5 12400F is like 16.2k & Gigabyte B660M DS3H is 10k with many sellers, so at 26.2k, it comes very close to the performance of R5 5600X. Hence easy to recommend.


You understood wrong
Total budget is 10k Or 15k. CPU + motherboard combined.
5k to 10k for CPU
2k to 5k for motherboard


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 27, 2022)

i back @Omega's suggestion as well , even an i3 12100f beats r5 3600 currently . so at present there isnt any option other than intel
if amd u'd need to buy  r5 5600x(everything else either too expensive or too old) which is at 24k and mobo would be  10 to 12k(this, i might be wrong)
I think ur problem with mobo maybe because of the manufacturer of mobo , perhaps intel has no role in it


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 27, 2022)

i3 12100F - 10K
 B660 mobos are out of bounds within your budget but i'll still link the cheapest i can find - asus -11.5k ,gigabyte also has b660s under 10k  but i dont know if u'd prefer gigabyte
h610 - asus prime h610m - cheapest there is , with its limitations(ram limited to  max 3200mhz)
i'd not suggest h610 but within ur limits its fine
u may get these offline at cheaper prices imo (thats how i see it here, this maybe different according to the region) , if so u should likely choose a b660 ,from asus if u dont want gigabyte
if online  u'd go minimum 17k , This should last u atleast five years in my view


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 27, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> i3 12100F - 10K
> B660 mobos are out of bounds within your budget but i'll still link the cheapest i can find - asus -11.5k ,gigabyte also has b660s under 10k but i dont know if u'd prefer gigabyte
> h610 - asus prime h610m - cheapest there is , with its limitations(ram limited to max 3200mhz)
> i'd not suggest h610 but within ur limits its fine
> ...


Please read the post title.. i need AMD


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 27, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Please read the post title.. i need AMD


ryzen 5 3500 - 12k , if prices are cheaper offline get 3500x
mobo : msi b450m pro vdh -5.3k or below /asus prime b450m -6.5k / asrock b450m pro4 - 6k if someone has more info own reliability of mobo companies they could suggest one which would  be better quality 
 the total would be around 17k
although u give off a considerate amount of performance if u  choose this (benchmarking 3500x vs i3 12100f)


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 27, 2022)

these are online prices , maybe u can get 3500 + msi b450m for  15k


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 27, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> ryzen 5 3500 - 12k , if prices are cheaper offline get 3500x
> mobo : msi b450m pro vdh -5.3k or below /asus prime b450m -6.5k / asrock b450m pro4 - 6k if someone has more info own reliability of mobo companies they could suggest one which would be better quality
> the total would be around 17k
> although u give off a considerate amount of performance if u choose this (benchmarking 3500x vs i3 12100f)





K_akash_i said:


> these are online prices , maybe u can get 3500 + msi b450m for 15k



*pcpricetracker.in/gen/products/a14f7ee654d138ee9d520e5fd7b541d6I will buy only from primeabgb offline store and they don't give any discount or offers offline store.
Only online shopping will provide better offers.

Should I purchase CPU online and motherboard from primeabgb?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 27, 2022)

there have been reports of people receiving fake cpus from sites like amazon etc so do be careful.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 28, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> ryzen 5 3500 - 12k , if prices are cheaper offline get 3500x
> mobo : msi b450m pro vdh -5.3k or below /asus prime b450m -6.5k / asrock b450m pro4 - 6k if someone has more info own reliability of mobo companies they could suggest one which would be better quality
> the total would be around 17k
> although u give off a considerate amount of performance if u choose this (benchmarking 3500x vs i3 12100f)


12100F need external GPU.
If my existing GPU stopped working then I have to spend more on new GPU later.
And I don't want to invest in Intel as they keep changing sockets.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 28, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> 12100F need external GPU.
> If my existing GPU stopped working then I have to spend more on new GPU later.
> *And I don't want to invest in Intel as they keep changing sockets.*


AMD is changing their socket as well this time, bringing in AM5 socket. Intel's 12th gen is latest so you should be able to find replacement boards for next 3-4 years in case you need it. AM4 boards from good brands will last only that long, at maximum, is my guess. That's is why members are suggesting Intel build *because its value for money and there is no advantage of getting AMD anymore*.
-- Edited in bold, if my point was not clear.


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 28, 2022)

doesnt r5 3500 also require an external gpu?
 u may need to get 3400g if u want an igpu amd , and its certainly rare to find one at reasonable price tag , only G ' suffixed cpus get igpu in amd iirc


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 28, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> doesnt r5 3500 also require an external gpu?


Yes it does. If you are looking for AMD processors with inbuilt GPU then look for names ending with xxxxG, e.g. Ryzen 5 3400G, 5600G, R7 5700G.


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 28, 2022)

look at that price for 3400g
it certainly is overpriced, even i5 12400 is put to shame


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> AMD is changing their socket as well this time, bringing in AM5 socket. Intel's 12th gen is latest so you should be able to find replacement boards for next 3-4 years in case you need it. AM4 boards from good brands will last only that long, at maximum, is my guess. That's is why members are suggesting Intel build.



Please read above posts.
Okay. In that case suggest both Intel and AMD, CPU + Motherboard.



TheSloth said:


> Yes it does. If you are looking for AMD processors with inbuilt GPU then look for names ending with xxxxG, e.g. Ryzen 5 3400G, 5600G, R7 5700G.





K_akash_i said:


> doesnt r5 3500 also require an external gpu?
> u may need to get 3400g if u want an igpu amd , and its certainly rare to find one at reasonable price tag , only G ' suffixed cpus get igpu in amd iirc


Sorry my bad. I didn't check that.
Thank you for bringing my attention.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Please read above posts.
> Okay. In that case suggest both Intel and AMD, CPU + Motherboard.
> 
> 
> ...


i3 12100F - 9.5k
Asus Prime H610M-E D4 - 7.5k (has 2x M.2 slots)
Total - 17k, not exactly 15k, but faster CPU than anything else at this price by a decent margin.
Bit better gaming performance than even R7 3700X.
12th Gen Intel Core i3-12100F Desktop Processor 4 Cores Up To 4.30 GHz Without Processor Graphics LGA 1700 (Intel 600 series Chipset) 58W BX8071512100F
Asus Prime H610M-E D4 Motherboard (Intel Socket 1700/12th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4 3200MHz Memory)


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2022)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of using iGPU and non iGPU processor? Please don't mention external GPU advantages.
I'm confused. I have never used non iGPU.
What are the chances of GPU stops working?
I don't do that much of gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of using iGPU and non iGPU processor? Please don't mention external GPU advantages.
> I'm confused. I have never used non iGPU.
> What are the chances of GPU stops working?
> I don't do that much of gaming.


Advantage - Easier troubleshooting if dGPU fails or has issues, also some apps like Adobe uses iGPU with dGPU - called quick sync.

Disadavantage - Costs more, competition like AMD doesn't have it (IMO AMD's desktop APUs are just very bad choices right now)

If you want iGPU, might have to downgrade to i3 10105 or increase budget for i5 10400/11400 at 14.3k/15.3k. Call primeabgb & see if they have i3 12100, they have a listing.

Usually GPUs run well, but who knows when they will fail. If something like that happens, you can get any cheap dGPU for time being or upgrade to new one ASAP.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2022)

Decided to go with low budget 10k.

AMD Athlon 3000G Processor
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-5-ghz-dual-core-am4-processor-yd3000c6fhbox/
Asrock A320M-HDV R4.0 AM4 Motherboard
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/asrock-a320m-hdv-r4-0-amd-a320-micro-atx-motherboard/
AMD Athlon 3000G Processor Asrock A320M-HDV R4.0 AM4 Motherboard COMBO DEAL
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...ck-a320m-hdv-r4-0-am4-motherboard-combo-deal/
Any suggestions?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Decided to go with low budget 10k.
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000G Processor
> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-5-ghz-dual-core-am4-processor-yd3000c6fhbox/
> ...


It is worse than i5 7500. Your call entirely, my recommendation is i3 10100 as minimum if you can.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Decided to go with low budget 10k.
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000G Processor
> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-5-ghz-dual-core-am4-processor-yd3000c6fhbox/
> ...


This combo is extremely bad, your current Processor is better. I agree with
omega44-xt , i3 10100 combo is the undeniable best choice at 15k range​


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

u should certainly  call sites which has i3 12100 listed and ask price, i think it would be around 13k


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi @TigerKing ! If you don't mind telling then could you explain what bad experience you had with Intel that you are insisting to go for AMD?


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

OP mentioned he had problems with gigabyte mobo of his intel cpu having complaints consequently
which seems like mobo manufacturer issue from the way i look at it. If He has more to add on that, then my initial thoughts maybe off the target


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> It is worse than i5 7500. Your call entirely, my recommendation is i3 10100 as minimum if you can.



I don't want to buy Intel because of bad experience.
I don't hate Intel. But I want to use computer for another 5 years without any problem. Even if purchased board with 3 year warranty damaged somehow after warranty, then AMD socket allow me to purchase new motherboard with 3 year warranty. That is not the case with Intel. Intel changing socket every new launch. I am not comfortable with it.
If I buy 12th gen Intel now 13th or 14th gen will have different socket. What's the point in purchasing if they don't give support?

I live near sea side area. I have tried Asus gigabyte motherboards. I don't know why but motherboard is getting damaged again and again. Computer working in normal condition suddenly shuts down without any warning.

For the 1st computer, it was due to cheap power supply. I changed motherboard 3 times.
Now this time within warranty I repaired 3 times, like every year. And now as warranty is over no one providing service.
Even Intel said over an e-mail that Motherboard damaged your processor.

Already posted everything in OP.


TheSloth said:


> Hi @TigerKing ! If you don't mind telling then could you explain what bad experience you had with Intel that you are insisting to go for AMD?


1st post


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> 1st post


Motherboard seem to be problem. Any particular issue with Intel? You seem to have GPU, so I am assuming you would game on this build.
Why do you need AMD processor with iGPU then? Sorry if you have already mentioned this earlier in your posts.


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Motherboard seem to be problem. Any particular issue with Intel? You seem to have GPU, so I am assuming you would game on this build.
> Why do you need AMD processor with iGPU then? Sorry if you have already mentioned this earlier in your posts.


he never used one without igpu, he's concerned that if gpu fails he would not be able to use pc until he can spend on another decent gpu


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

igpu processor seems a safe bet for him


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2022)

Will there be any price hike due to this war? Or price hike will take time.
Experts says if Russia succeed then Taiwan invasion by China is near. Will this also increase price for cpu and Motherboard in near future?


K_akash_i said:


> igpu processor seems a safe bet for him



I'm considering i3 12100 but not sure about motherboard. 
I am not sure about any good build quality and durable motherboard.


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

i have the same concern for the prices
if u buy i312100 which has igpu it would increase ur budget again from17k to  a minimum of 19k (igpu version should cost u 12k and not more than that )
as for durability  and protection from

 some mobos do have anti moisture coating , would that be somewhat useful for ur sea air issue? 
if u are unable to move from the budget
asus ex-b460 m v5  has mositure protection coating - 8k
and i3 10105 -9.5k


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 1, 2022)

the same on  12th would cost u 10 -11k
 i would suggest you to get some prior info about this issue from some professional or someone who is using pc without any problem near sea side before buying components
if there are other diy measures that can be done , go with the 7k asus board and  i3 12100 IMO


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Experts says if Russia succeed then Taiwan invasion by China is near. Will this also increase price for cpu and Motherboard in near future?


Those are not experts, if Taiwan is invaded by China then you will see processor & mobo prices increasing faster than gold & silver prices during Diwali rush & that is why it will not happen at least for the next few years.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> the same on 12th would cost u 10 -11k
> i would suggest you to get some prior info about this issue from some professional or someone who is using pc without any problem near sea side before buying components
> if there are other diy measures that can be done , go with the 7k asus board and i3 12100 IMO





K_akash_i said:


> i have the same concern for the prices
> if u buy i312100 which has igpu it would increase ur budget again from17k to a minimum of 19k (igpu version should cost u 12k and not more than that )
> as for durability and protection from
> 
> ...



I couldn't find any other brands giving extra features as Asus EX series motherboard.
No iGPU processor is available now. i3 12100.
I will have to wait. Also price are little higher as per YouTubers.

i3 12100 + Asus EX H610 = should be around ±15k while time of purchase.

I can see rust and moisture on HDMI and VGA ports, Front and back USB ports of damaged motherboard.
There is no rust on GPU and RAM but have little moisture on it.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 3, 2022)

Primeabgb says i3 12100 will be available in 2 weeks but they are not sure.


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 3, 2022)

what about price?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 3, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> what about price?


Price not told.
Likely increase in price.
Do you know how much it cost when it was in stock?


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 3, 2022)

its only coming to indian markets IIRC, i think it would cost  around 12k (because i3 12100f is roughly 10k)


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Price not told.
> Likely increase in price.
> Do you know how much it cost when it was in stock?


It was never in stock, 12k is a good guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> I can see rust and moisture on HDMI and VGA ports, Front and back USB ports of damaged motherboard.


See this thread:
*forums.tomshardware.com/threads/to...ave-the-silica-gel-pouch-in-the-case.1676067/


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> See this thread:
> *forums.tomshardware.com/threads/to...ave-the-silica-gel-pouch-in-the-case.1676067/


I tried silica gel. Lots of them but no help.
I tried changing airflow direction out for all fans result was better but eventually moisture and dust appeared.
And yes computer is not always ON, we shut it down after use.
Some days we use for 10-12 hours and somedays we didn't use computer.
Also we made clothes cover for cabinet, monitor, keyboard for but it didn't helped that. As back side always remained open as cables are connected.

At the time of cleaning (every 3 months). All dust accumulation was in cabinets front filter, less dust compared to back. But in the backside it's too much dust always.
(I'm thinking of painting cabinet's back side as I see some rust as)

Other than dust and moisture, I can see RUST on USB ports in front and back side of cabinet and on motherboard usb ports, HDMI ports, GPU ports and some nuts and screws.

Can I use nail polish coating to protect these from rust?
And I have also seen YouTubers painting their motherboard. But before paint they use some kind of spray for protection.

I think in future I have to buy cabinet, motherboard and all parts moisture proof and rust proof.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 4, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> I tried silica gel. Lots of them but no help.
> I tried changing airflow direction out for all fans result was better but eventually moisture and dust appeared.
> And yes computer is not always ON, we shut it down after use.
> Some days we use for 10-12 hours and somedays we didn't use computer.
> ...


Bro i think your case with the motherboard dying was an exception. I used a cheap H55 Gigabyte Motherboard with my i5 760 in hostel for 4 years, my rooms were as bad as garbage dumps with loads of dust, sand and spiderwebs all around. It survived without any issues for 8 years. Maybe something high end  like any x70 series would last much longer.

GO ahead and buy the current most recommended config without any bias against Gigabyte or Intel, let the outcome of the silicon lottery rest with fate.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I used a cheap H55 Gigabyte Motherboard with my i5 760 in hostel for 4 years, my rooms were as bad as garbage dumps with loads of dust, sand and spiderwebs all around. It survived without any issues for 8 years. Maybe something high end like any x70 series would last much longer.


High moisture & humidity environment in cities/places beside sea is very different from usual dusty unclean environment. You can only understand this after living in city like Mumbai.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 5, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> High moisture & humidity environment in cities/places beside sea is very different from usual dusty unclean environment. You can only understand this after living in city like Mumbai.


I'm from Kolkata, we know what humidity is trust me. My cabinet was kept on the floor the whole time. I'll try to post a photo of the cabinet when i opened it up for cleaning after i left college, it looked like something retrieved from a crash site.

Thats almost nothing, the PCs used in shops or factories suffer even more and still function year after year. PCs nowadays are build to last. Don't sweat over what happened in the past that may just have been bad luck.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 5, 2022)

THis PC ran 24x7 for 4 years with decent CPU and HDD usage throughout. Didn't fail on me even though i treated it like S###. The motherboard failed after 8 years, but the processor with GTX 750ti is still rocking 100+ fps in Valorant.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2022)

mitraark said:


> THis PC ran 24x7 for 4 years with decent CPU and HDD usage throughout. Didn't fail on me even though i treated it like S###. The motherboard failed after 8 years, but the processor with GTX 750ti is still rocking 100+ fps in Valorant.


Okay.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2022)

mitraark said:


> THis PC ran 24x7 for 4 years with decent CPU and HDD usage throughout. Didn't fail on me even though i treated it like S###. The motherboard failed after 8 years, but the processor with GTX 750ti is still rocking 100+ fps in Valorant.


Damn


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2022)

mitraark said:


> The motherboard failed after 8 years


That's quite something.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 6, 2022)

mitraark said:


> The motherboard failed after 8 years.



Nowadays all electronics quality is not that good.

Anyone using 2017 motherboard today without any repair?


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 6, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Nowadays all electronics quality is not that good.
> 
> Anyone using 2017 motherboard today without any repair?


i do : and mine is an asus H110M CS.even this basic one has anti moisture coating. i wonder why its not common in current  mobos
,also i do disassemble my pc once 6 months , clean the cabinets etc.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2022)

12100 not available yet.
When it will be available?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> 12100 not available yet.
> When it will be available?


No idea.


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 19, 2022)

Call prime abgb for i3 12100.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Experts says if Russia succeed then Taiwan invasion by China is near. Will this also increase price for cpu and Motherboard in near future?



That will not happen, USA doesn't want china to control chips. What would US get by saving Ukraine?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

Regarding moisture, you guys can use small Silica 250GM. Bags for it. Absorbs moist and salty air, one bag lasts approx 2.5 years. My friend showed this to me, he lives in Mumbai and has kept two 500gm. Packets in empty corner. 

You guys may use 100gm ones if space is less. Just make sure it does not block fan, and is placed on bottom or taped to the roof properly.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 20, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Regarding moisture, you guys can use small Silica 250GM. Bags for it. Absorbs moist and salty air, one bag lasts approx 2.5 years. My friend showed this to me, he lives in Mumbai and has kept two 500gm. Packets in empty corner.
> 
> You guys may use 100gm ones if space is less. Just make sure it does not block fan, and is placed on bottom or taped to the roof properly.


I tried silica bags but didn't worked.
But those silica bags were not new, some from new shoes box, medicine box etc etc. 2.5 years, I didn't checked that.
I will purchase new one this time.
Thank you.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 20, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> That will not happen, USA doesn't want china to control chips. What would US get by saving Ukraine?


Please don't reply here. Going off topic. Quote this in appropriate thread.
As whitestar_999 said earlier they are not experts.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 20, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> I tried silica bags but didn't worked.
> But those silica bags were not new, some from new shoes box, medicine box etc etc. 2.5 years, I didn't checked that.
> I will purchase new one this time.
> Thank you.


Try larger quantity  once, with more area. Small ones fill up very fast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Regarding moisture, you guys can use small Silica 250GM. Bags for it. Absorbs moist and salty air, one bag lasts approx 2.5 years. My friend showed this to me, he lives in Mumbai and has kept two 500gm. Packets in empty corner.
> 
> You guys may use 100gm ones if space is less. Just make sure it does not block fan, and is placed on bottom or taped to the roof properly.


@mitraark said it is not required, check his posts on earlier page.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 22, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> @mitraark said it is not required, check his posts on earlier page.


These bags become saturated (hard) within a few weeks in the humid atmosphere of Kolkata, so they basically are worth nothing then. Its best to choose an airy space for your cabinet to minimise damage from such factors, other things dont matter as much.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 16, 2022)

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...ake-quad-core-desktop-processor-bx8071512100/
i3 12100 back in stock at ₹11999

Please suggest motherboard with for i3 12100 around 5-6k.
Existing component list is given in 1st post.

Is this price will go down in 2-3 weeks? As product stock increases or market settles.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...ake-quad-core-desktop-processor-bx8071512100/
> i3 12100 back in stock at ₹11999
> 
> Please suggest motherboard with for i3 12100 around 5-6k.
> ...


ASUS Prime H610M-E D4 Intel H610 (LGA 1700) Mic-ATX Motherboard
This seems good, has 2 M.2 slots as well. But in a way, any H610 mobo with 2x RAM slots & 1x M.2 slot will do, See what you can get for cheapest.

Can't predict if prices will fall soon, but usually it does with time.


----------



## K_akash_i (Apr 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> ASUS Prime H610M-E D4 Intel H610 (LGA 1700) Mic-ATX Motherboard
> This seems good, has 2 M.2 slots as well. But in a way, any H610 mobo with 2x RAM slots & 1x M.2 slot will do, See what you can get for cheapest.
> 
> Can't predict if prices will fall soon, but usually it does with time.


i'd suggest the same


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 21, 2022)

Any new suggestions.
Or I should wait more for Intel 13th gen or upcoming AMD if any?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Any new suggestions.
> Or I should wait more for Intel 13th gen or upcoming AMD if any?


Nothing new will be at 15k for CPU + mobo. The i3 12100 + H610M at ~17k is still the best bet. It will likely be 2-3k lower in price if i3 13100 launches in Jan, which is rumoured to be just a higher clocked 12100.

Forget anything from AMD. Older R5 4650G + B450 will continue to be their cheap option.


----------



## DestGod (Nov 21, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Any new suggestions.
> Or I should wait more for Intel 13th gen or upcoming AMD if any?


What will your PC be used for? If its just for simple gaming and everyday usage, a simple i3 10100(F) + H510 will work, for under 15k. Sure, you'll get better performance with the i3 12100, but unless you're a hardcore gamer or run some extremely demanding title, you will not much of a difference between both.

From the AMD side, you can get the Ryzen 5 5500 (performance on par with i3 12100) and a B450, but the 5500 lacks an iGPU (which doesn't matter much since you have a dGPU).


----------

